

IHateCamelCase - xirium
http://www.yosefk.com/blog/ihatecamelcase.html

======
aston
Lowercase i.

~~~
cdr
UpperCamelCase.

(Unless you're a real camel nazi, and don't recognize upper as valid.)

<http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?CamelCase>

